# Password!



## Homie25 (26. Februar 2002)

Also da bin ich wieder und zwar habe ich eine neue Frage. Kann mir jemand mal einen Tip geben wie ich es machen kann, dass Win 98 ohne das Password am Anfang sich nicht einloggt. Ser wichtig ist für meinen Vater


----------



## Freaky (26. Februar 2002)

*HEHE*

geht nicht mit win98 dafür brauchst du entweder " NT4.0 + Win2k + WinXP " da mit der ESC Taste die anmeldung umgangen werden kann und dein vater vollen zugriff auf alle programme hat.
die anmeldung bezieht sich nur auf das netzwerk nicht aber auf den rechner selbst.
du kannst natürlich noch ein bios passwort einstellen das muß er dann beim booten eingeben , wenn nicht kommt er nicht ein mal zum windoof.
aber dafür gibts ja auch masterpasswörter, ich gehe mal davon aus das dein daddy nicht kennt *g*

hoffe habe geholfen...


----------



## Homie25 (26. Februar 2002)

Ja das habe ich auch schon gewusst aber ich habe vor kurzem irgendwo einen Bericht gelesen wie mann das in der registery einstellen kann, dass der user nicht auf abbrechen drücken kann aber ich habe vergessen wo ich das gelesen hatte. Kennst du vieleicht ein Programm womit man das verwirklichn kann?


----------



## sphinxkewl (28. Februar 2002)

Die einzigste Möglichkeit (bei 98) wäre das BIOS Passwort. 

Das ist aber nur dann sinnvoll, wenn du gar nicht willst dass dein Dad an deinem PC arbeiten soll...


----------



## Neuk (28. Februar 2002)

Kannst es vielleicht mit Policies lösen....
Du gibst dem Standartbenutzer (also wenn du die Anmeldung abbrichst) keine Rechte auf dem PC, sondern nur dir (wahrscheinlich alle Rechte) und deinem Vater (wahrscheinlich nur eingeschränkte Rechte).

So viel zur Theorie, leider weiss ich nicht ob man überhaupt und wie man das auf Win98 realisieren kann...


----------



## Homie25 (28. Februar 2002)

Ja ich glaube ich mache das mit dem Bios aber muss man da einfach nur ein Passwort eingeben und dann wenn man neustartet kommt ein Kästchen wo man das Passwort eingeben muss, oder muss man da noch etwas anderes im Bios einstellen?


----------



## sphinxkewl (28. Februar 2002)

Das Passwort muss im BIOS eingestellt werden. 
Sobald du deinen PC hochfährst wird es (noch bevor Windows hochfährt) abgefragt.


----------



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

ZIP einfach alles was dein vater niocht sehn darf (zB deinen XXX ordner) in eine ZIP Archiv und hau Pw drüber am besten du machst das über Nacht weil das dauert ^^

oder du hast neues System drauf

oder Bios Pw wie schon ober gesagt


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

gibt spezielle Progg´s die nach der einem Ordner mit einem Passwort versehen können!


----------



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

Wo gibts das? und Funkts auch unter XP? muss mein "Persöhnlichen" Ordner vor meiner Familie schützen ^^


----------



## Avariel (12. März 2002)

Dazu hatten wir schonmal nen Thread:

Thread 

Im vorletzten Post ist der Link zu einer Trial-Version.
Ich hab das Teil allerdings immernoch nicht ausprobiert, also kann ich weiter nix sagen.

cya
Avariel


----------



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

OK danke!!


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

persöööönlichen Ordner schützen

darf ich dir einen Rat geben???


----------



## Avariel (12. März 2002)

Ok, ich habs jetzt mal ausprobiert. Der Link vom letzten Thread funzt mittlerweile nichtmehr, hier ist der neue:

http://pc-magic.com/dl.htm#emf 

Eigentlich ist das Teil gar nicht mal so schlecht, aber nicht ganz das, was ich eigentlich suchte. Es muss doch auch ein lausiges kleines Prog geben, das einfach nur, wenn jemand versucht den Ordner zu öffnen, dann ne Passwortabfrage einblendet!


----------



## C.Bird (12. März 2002)

@hochi ok  frag....

@avariel yap....aber ich hba bis jetzt nix gfunden *heul *


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

BESORG DIR ein(e) FREUND(in)


----------



## Avariel (12. März 2002)

Nicht jeder muss seinen Porno-Ordner damit sichern;
Ich muss eigentlich nur meinen kleinen Bruder daran hindern, meinem Schatz (dem PC) irgendwas fürchterliches Anzutun


----------



## Christoph (12. März 2002)

irgendwann wird jeder alt genug!


----------



## dfd1 (15. März 2002)

Ich habe da so ein Programm gefunden.. Ähnlich wie der Passwortschutz beim Bildschirmschoner. Einfach in das Autostartmenu einfügen. Das File findest du hier.;-)


----------



## C.Bird (15. März 2002)

> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *BESORG DIR ein(e) FREUND(in)
> 
> *



ICH HAB NE FREUNDIN 
auserdem wer sagt den das ich von Pornos red du narr


----------



## DarkLordSilver (15. März 2002)

es gibt wirklich eine möglichkeit bei win98se in der registry was zu ändern, damit wenn mann auf abrechen drückt der pc runterfährt....

ich kanns mal nachschlagen bzw. suchen wenn ihr interesse habt....

aba ich würd win2000 draufmachen das rockt mehr...


----------



## dfd1 (15. März 2002)

Ja, schau bitte mal nach. Das würde mich auch sehr interessieren..


----------



## C.Bird (18. März 2002)

Gibt Tastaturen die Tasten dafür haben...
und Programme gibts glaub ich auch....
und wennst grad dabei bist dann shcua gleich acuh für winXP ^^


----------



## dfd1 (18. März 2002)

Für WinXP kannst du Passwörter generieren bzw. Benutzer erfassen. Also für dich, dein Dad, deine Freundin , usw.


----------



## C.Bird (18. März 2002)

das dauert mir zu lange auserdem interessierts mich nicht das ich da für jeden einen eigen mach ...ich machs so für jede h die ich vrm PC verbringe um zu REparieren(durch deren verschulden)verechne ich ihnen was... das is vieleicht hart oder unmoralisch aber was solls dann müssens halt besser aufpassen... ihr PRob.


----------



## DarkLordSilver (27. März 2002)

argh! ich kanns nicht mehr finden...aber ich weiss das man das kann, 100% sicher......vielleicht find ichs ja noch........


----------



## C.Bird (27. März 2002)

Wer suchet der findet


----------



## dfd1 (27. März 2002)

Die Frage ist nur, was man findet


----------



## suid (27. März 2002)

such mal bei google nach safehouse, damit kannst du "unendlich" grosse cryptokontainer anlegen und da dann alle sachen reinschieben, 
klickst du drauf, kommt ne passwortabfrage und der container wird noch als laufwerk angelegt (solange er offen ist).

ein klick oder den pc herunterfahren und der container ist dicht.

ich hab nur ne ältere version die verschlüsselt bis zu 128 bit tripple-DES oder blowfish (wenn ich mich nicht irre), aber solange dein vater nicht kevin mitnick heisst sollte das reichen 

mfg. suid

@hochi: langsam wirds lächerlich.


----------



## Christoph (28. März 2002)

@suid.

Nur wenn´s dich interessiert der Thread war vom 12.03 oder so....

bist immer ein paar wochen hinten was?


----------



## suid (28. März 2002)

safehouse kann ich jetzt nicht mehr finden, 
aber versuchs mal damit pgp ist zwar nicht ganz das gleich, aber auf jeden fall besser.







> _Original geschrieben von hochi _
> *@suid.
> 
> Nur wenn´s dich interessiert der Thread war vom 12.03 oder so....
> ...



ja und ?
das problem besteht aber immernoch, auf jeden fall besser spät als iergendeinen müll wie du zu posten.


----------



## C.Bird (28. März 2002)

jetzt..isses so schlimm brauchst dich deswegen doch nciht so aufregen oder?


----------



## suid (28. März 2002)

wer regt sich auf ?


----------



## C.Bird (28. März 2002)

beide...hochi und du fast schon n Streit!


----------



## Christoph (28. März 2002)

BUAHAHA


----------



## C.Bird (28. März 2002)

Vieleciht hat suid sogar recht....   :|:--


----------



## dfd1 (28. März 2002)

Schweift ihr nicht ein bischen vom Tema ab??:{}:-[ :]


----------

